# Swords



## martharios (Jun 9, 2004)

*:jedi1:  Does anyone know where can I find Korean Swords for purchase?*


----------



## oldnewbie (Jun 9, 2004)

Here a quick couple of Google Links I found

Good Luck



http://www.kriscutlery.com/other/index_korean.html

http://hometown.aol.com/machood/swordsociety1.html

http://www.arms-and-armour.co.uk/jap_sword/sm_ads.htm


----------



## Master Todd Miller (Jun 10, 2004)

There are a couple of questions?

At what level are you, years of study, rank?

What style do you practice?

What will you be useing the sword for, hyungs, ja rigi=cutting?

Todd Miller
Korea Jungki Hapkido & Guhapdo Association
www.millersmudo.com


----------



## glad2bhere (Jun 10, 2004)

Dear Todd: 

Thanks for your sincere consideration. You are a credit to Korean sword for taking time to ask these very important questions. Perhaps our friend may not appreciate how very particular and personal the purchase of a sword can be. I have made a few posts on the SFI Net about capriously handing out various websites without providing guidance regarding such purchases. I am not saying that people don't have a right to buy what they want, only that making a purchase of a sword is deceptively complex, and that I, for one, would feel bad were a person to purchase the wrong item, or use the correct item improperly. Thanks again. 

BTW:  To Martharios: For my part I have no problem offering advice on the purchase of a sword, but as Todd points out we would need quite a bit more information to guide you in the right direction. 

Best Wishes, 

Bruce


----------



## Master Todd Miller (Jun 10, 2004)

making a purchase of a sword is deceptively complex, and that I, for one, would feel bad were a person to purchase the wrong item, or use the correct item improperly. Thanks again.

Very good point Bruce!

Buying a REAL sword is kind of like getting married.  It is making sure you have the right one because it is a big investment of time and money and more important you want to be comfortable with your wife or sword.  :asian: 

Take care
Todd Miller
Korea Jungki Hapkido & Guhapdo Assc.
www.millersmudo.com


----------



## XxTKDPenguinxX (Aug 16, 2004)

Very interesting, Todd.  I have not heard it put quite like that.  I guess it is very important to view it as such.

  I, too, have been curious as to swords and purchase.  However, I currently have a practice sword (for form work) and it was a gift from a fellow instructor.  However, I have no formal training with sword and the only influence of wielding this weapon is that of Japanese style.  I understand that there are Korean differences in how the sword is treated and regarded. 
  I would love any information that you could provide to me.  Here are some things you'll probably like to know:

I am a 1st Dan in Tae-Kwon-Do
I have little knowedge of Japanese traditions with the sword and none with Korean.
The sword I am interested in learning more about is very similar to the samurai sword.  It is 40" long from end to end.

  I saw a web site once about Korean sword handling... but I'd love to cross reference what I read with other sites, books, people.


----------



## glad2bhere (Aug 16, 2004)

Dear P: 

If you want the "basics"--- which is to say "foundations"--- of Kum Bup, I would start with a copy of the Mu Yei Tobo Tong Ji (Trans: Dr. Sang Kim) by Turtle Press and add to that the (2) VHS tapes which are the reconstruction of the various bup in that volume as organized by the Kyong Dang. This should get you moving in the right direction. There are a host of other resources to build on from that point depending on which direction you want to go, but that will give you a solid start. On the other hand, if you are more interested in a modern take on Korean material there are the Hae Dong Kum Do people as qwell as the World Kumdo folks out of Davenport Iowa. Just depends on how you want to grad this elephant.  

Best Wishes, 

Bruce


----------



## XxTKDPenguinxX (Aug 17, 2004)

Thank you Bruce.   

  We have a member (out of area) who has worked with the sword and we are all awiating for his instruction.  We (especially myself) were hoping to get a leg up since we don't know when it will happen.  This way, it will make instruction flow a little easier.


----------

